# What coat?



## JohnBron65 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am trying to decide between theese two coats.

Grenade GAS Men's Snowboard Jacket - Rogue Status at ActionVillage.com : Snowboard

Or

Quiksilver Missn Men's Snowboard Jacket - Black at ActionVillage.com : Snowboard

The first one doesnt look like it would be very warm. Let me know what you think


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Neither are very good, or warm.

5k/5k, critically taped seams, etc...

Threadjack time!

How does the Outdoor Research Metaphor jacket fit? Specifically, how would it compare in fit to the Ride Rikers jacket?


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I think the second one looks cooler.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

Neither are warm like illegal said. This one I found has style and is warmer, plus they make sick jackets!
686 Smarty Command Snowboard Jacket WHITE CHESS PRINT $184.00 at Snowboard Connection


----------



## JohnBron65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok I've seen a couple people wearing this coat at the mountain 686 Famous Family Men's Snowboard Jacket - Black History Print at ActionVillage.com : Snowboard Looks pretty warm and looks good too


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Karmaloop.com - Global Streetwear Culture


----------

